# Atomic Hobbies Fort Wayne Indiana Summer Sunday Outdoor Asphalt TC Series



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

*THE REAL Atomic Hobbies Fort Wayne Indiana Summer Sunday Outdoor Asphalt TC Series*

Atomic Hobbies in Fort Wayne Indiana is holding a Summer Sunday Outdoor Asphalt TC Series. Details coming soon, but test and tune days are every Sunday from now until the frostbite sets in...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Whooohooo! 20 looks and not a single post! Crickets are sure loud in here...

-Sean


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

just like race days at karl's place

Krazy Karl's ASSfault raceway


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

hacker3 said:


> just like race days at karl's place
> 
> Krazy Karl's ASSfault raceway



That's hilarious!LOL!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow, Tracey, your getting mean since you don't get any. Or is this a result of no smoking? Your bad side is coming out again. 

Karl. glad to see someone trying to put the rubber tires where they're suppose to be!

All of you have too much time on your hands!!!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

maybe the no smoking 




NOT just me


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Karl, when is atomic going to get an indoor track? Would be nice.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Fergie, SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Are you trying to stir the pot. (not Mary-jo-wana). I've already got everyone in an uproar because we are running outdoor blacktop. Not that anyone else is running outdoor asphalt. Oh well. We have so many people racing in Fort Wayne that we shouldn't try to attract new racers for the winter, so Dale can make more money. People can take thier newly aquired offroad buggy on the carpet in the winter. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again. The whole idea is that we need to attract more people. If we here at Atomic get people to buy a touring car, hey, they don't have to buy a whole new car to race indoor in the winter. And so what, if John makes money selling stuff. I thought that was the idea of owning a Hobby shop. This whole idea of Atomic trying to put Dale out of business is REDICULOUS. What would we gain from that.
You guys never cease to amaze me. I have said for years that I wish we had more people racing here in Fort Wayne. I try to get something going to promote the hobby and get more people into it, and then everyone starts whining like a bunch of girls. (if you are a girl, sorry.) 

All the posts on Hobbytalk, complaining about this class vs. that class is a bunch of crap. It shouldn't matter, rubber, foam, 1/12th or touring, as long as we have fun racing, thats what matters. I do agree that we can have too many classes. GT1, GT2 is an example. Maybe if we only allow 3 in a class then everyone will make the podium. 

Karl


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I thought this was the "Atomic Hobbies Outdoor TC" thread?

Ben


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Karl, You took it way to serious. I was kidding about another indoor track. Fort wayne has a hard time supporting one let alone two. I kept my mouth shut all last year about rubber tire yet many of those racing in it came to me bringing it up trying to convince me. Many of times when I was racing on sundays some of the top guys would say, "See Ron you need to run rubber tire with us." I did go overboard on the other thread but Ken made a comment that caused Seth to make his outrageous comparison. I just got hot headed when Seth "attacked" foam by saying rubber tire was more like F1 and "real racing." Like I said on two other threads I am done with it, then you go and comment more. Let's all let it die!!! I apologize for saying it, but not for what I think. I should have kept it to my self, but Seth should have,too. What your doing is great, now just laugh about the Atomic Indoor Raceway, OK!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Fergie, the comments were really not directed towards you. I know where you are coming from. I totally agree with what you have said. But I have had people give me crap about starting this outdoor racing program at Atomic. I don't really appreciate all the flak. I've explained myself numerous times that I am not trying to hurt Dales business. He dosn't run outdoor touring. If we get more people into this hobby, than everyone wins including Dale. I understand what it takes to get more people into this hobby. I have run at alot of different places over the years. You know as well as I do that I run pretty well at other tracks and that what we are doing here in Fort Wayne is different from what other places do. I truly believe that what we have here is not a bad thing. We run what everyone locally likes to run, cool. So what if it's not the same around the country. Some places do run rubber on carpet. Some places run foam. I would only hope that people here locally do try and race out of town to see what its like. It is different. More serious. 

As far as comparing F1 to whatever we run is kinda nuts. The closest I can think of is 1/8 scale gas onroad. Its the fastest form of rc racing. But that shouldn't matter. Racing is racing, no matter what form or shape it's in. If everyone races the same class. It will alway come down to who has got thier stuff together the most and who is the better driver. OH and lets not forget about alittle LUCK!

I am laughing, alittle.

Karl


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh one more thing Ron. You like 1/12th scale. That is what you like. I know this. If you only want to run 1/12th thats cool with me. But I do understand the reason people want you to run other stuff. It's not to change your mind about 1/12th scale. It's because people respect you, and want you to race with them, even if it is a different class than what you normally run. When I have asked you to run my touring car, it was never my intention to get you to switch. 

Karl


----------



## otto_3478s (May 18, 2004)

Do you guys do drift at the outdoor track?!?!?


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> Oh one more thing Ron. You like 1/12th scale. That is what you like. I know this. If you only want to run 1/12th thats cool with me. But I do understand the reason people want you to run other stuff. It's not to change your mind about 1/12th scale. It's because people respect you, and want you to race with them, even if it is a different class than what you normally run. When I have asked you to run my touring car, it was never my intention to get you to switch.
> 
> Karl


You miss understand, I like the touring cars and would race them but financially it make mores sense to me to put all my money in one class and be able to always have top notch equipment for Cory and I. I don't expect everyone to race 1/12th. Foam touring is very popular and great for the hobby. However for a track to really grow it has to be able to attract racers from an area within reasonable driving distance. You don't do that by running something different than the area of the country your in. Yes there are some tracks that run rubber tire but they never have a large enough crowd to attract others. We occasionally get people from elsewhere but they only come back a few times then quit. You need a large local group on weekends to attract more from elsewhere. Then you will consistantly have forty or fifty racers but you have to have the large local group first. Only a small handfull of the tuesday group race sundays. Back to the money issue alot of the guys say they run rubber tire to keep the cost down, however most of them have 3,4, or 5 different cars, radios and parts. And some have brushless and brush equipment. They could buy lots of foams and go faster. It makes more sense to me to have less cars and be able to spend the money to do it right. Just my opinion guys. You don't have to agree. Just agee to disagree!!

You hit it on the nose that the F1 of RC is 1/8th scale gas onroad. Guess what? they run FOAMS on asphalt!!!!! Seth attacked foams by saying rubber tire was real racing and I retaliated. Now, Karl you got me going again so lets leave it alone and drop the subject. I have a right to my opinion and they do too. Please lets call this the end of it.

And don't let anyone stop you from doing your asphalt thing. Someone needs to open a nitro offroad in this town. I've been going up to watch Tracey & Terry and Kevin has a good thing going up there at Stateline RC!!

See Ya!! Ron


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

fergie said:


> They could by lots of foams and go faster. It makes more sense to me to have less cars and be able to spend the money to do it right.


Or work 30+hrs a week OT and never sleeptobyallthecars but thenthingsstart toget _blurryyyy_ 

awe hell lets just race


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeh, I fixed the spelling from by to buy. Why you think I always have to edit my post. It would be easier to use spell check.

Ken, you & John work on what we talked about and everything will be fine!! And keep working hard on those test & tune days cuz Cory say's he's gonna kick you and Sean's butts. Not to mention I'm gonna, too.

And the over time keeps you out of trouble.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Fergie, I totally agree with what you said. Enough said.

Karl,


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Two things guys what tires are you having luck w/up there in the Wayne are 27s working or blistering and Greenwood,Indiana @ Hobbytown is going to have Park-O-lot Racin so like they say on the price is right COME ON DOWN......Oh by the way HUGE FREAKIN PARKING LOT and they will be runnin Nitro....Sorry about Hijacking the thread....But Karl did it to summit so I thought it was cool....Besides Sean said I could...


----------



## Dewey-Cheatham (Jul 20, 2007)

Crptracer said:


> ...Besides Sean said I could...


I have advised my client to refrain from commenting on these obviously false allegations.

Robert Howe, Attorney at Law
Dewey, Cheatham & Howe Attorneys, LLC.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

fergie said:


> And keep working hard on those test & tune days cuz Cory say's he's gonna kick you and Sean's butts. Not to mention I'm gonna, too.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Like he wasn't doing that already :freak:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> fergie said:
> 
> 
> > And keep working hard on those test & tune days cuz Cory say's he's gonna kick you and Sean's butts. Not to mention I'm gonna, too.
> ...


Maybe the Dumpster Diver was kicking your butt, but he didn't make the show and therefore wasn't in my main the last time we all raced...

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sean, whats the retainer on that freakin attorney.....Hes always there when you need him....


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Test and tune is on for Sunday 8/5/07. It is free to run. Run what you brung. If weather permits. Word has it that there may be rain.

Karl


----------

